

What happened to the feature requests thread? - byrneseyeview
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363
I was going to ask for a 'hide' button in the wake of the "pg facts" threads.
======
brlewis
I see it right in the middle of the links at the bottom of the home page.

~~~
zach
Yeah, but the thread it linked to is kaput.

~~~
brlewis
Ah, I see. Every item with id < 10000 results in "No such item"

~~~
pg
The crashes were due to running out of memory. As a temporary fix, Rtm moved
the oldest objects.

